# Short Story, very bored when written.



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

ugh, here y'all go 



Silence in the Meadows ​ A typical day, in a silent pasture, Tiffany Mae Salem sits under an oak tree. In her hands lay a history book... But she’s distracted by the beauties peacefully grazing just ahead of her. Horses. Well, ponies to be exact. Her gorgeous black Welsh mare stands before her, and the slowly graying colt suckles at his mother. 
 Tiff is a typical farm girl. Her mother stays at home to raise her and the other 6 children, while her father is a Cattle Rancher; a “traditional” one. Always away, never home to say hello. Tiff sighs as she thought of him. She slowly stands to pet her mare, Margarita. The colt, Vodka, looks up curiously as he receives his “lovings”. 
 After she bonds with the two, she slowly walks home, passing cattle, a herd of her own personal goats, and dog runs. She lives a great life, family friends, land, ponies, goats… The works. Though she has one problem… She’s pregnant. To her boyfriend. Now, Tiff is 17, turning 18 soon. She isn’t ready for a baby but her mother would help support them, and Drake would be there.. Drake the boyfriend.. but there’s a tiny problem… Drake’s black, and her father is very umm “k.k.k”… 
 How will she handle this? Keep the baby? Abortion? Adoption? What about Drake? He is a secret to her father…


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Interesting...

Finish it!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

i want more feedback first lol, aren't i evil?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes 'm. Quite 

Just kidding.


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

finishh !


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Please write more!

I really enjoyed it.


----------

